# Short term storing of a Motorhome in Greece/Turkey



## StanDup

Short term storing of a Motorhome in Greece/Turkey

Any help would be appreciated.

Can anyone...... casting their mind back...... let me know of anywhere in Greece and Turkey where it might be safe enough to leave a motorhome for a week or so while flying home....... whether it be a campsite or other facility.

It would be ideal if it were fairly near somewhere where there is transport to an airport but doesn't need to be on the doorstep..... a train/bus journey.

I completely accept the issues of probably not being covered by insurance.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## StanDup

I think I need to forget Turkey because of issues around leaving the country without the vehicle.

................. so any suggestions re Greece would be appreciated. Doesn't have to be near public transport as we could hire a car for the journey to/from the airport.

Thanks

B


----------



## Grizzly

Barry...look at any of the Greek campsites I've just put in the MHF database. I think most of them would be pleased to store your van. They all seem to have areas for storage / long-term residents.

G

This one comes to mind:

http://www.ramnous.gr/en.html

It's not far from Athens and there is a regular bus service from the gates. It's 20 miniutes from the airport. They have a storage area on site.


----------



## Grizzly

My OH ( safariboy) has just pointed out that he noticed, when he was paying, that Camping Athens offer special rates for campers who are leaving their van and flying back to UK.

http://www.campingathens.com.gr/en/index.asp

G


----------



## nicholsong

I keep my boat in a compound at Poros 30 miles SW from Athens ( 1hr by ,6-7 a day in summer). Actual site is on Peloponese just across narrow channel (small boats every 5-10 mins)

In summer boats in water so nearly empty. Several boat owners come down in MH, launch boat, store MH in same space. Do not think it will be as expensive as Athens.

Compound locked at night, floodlit, staff live on site, dogs - not that all that is necessary IMO.

It is also very quiet and beautiful place, where you may be happy to stay for a few days on your return. Or launch straight off into touring Peloponese.

Contact Takis Vatikiotis, Poros Marine Tel/Fax 0030 2298043330 Mob 0030 6944673940 e-mail [email protected]

Takis English is a bit broken, but the son of his ex-business partner (who sadly died last year) speaks good English. Suggest e-mail first.
Mention Geoff, London, Yacht "Ruawhata"

PM if you want more or want to chat about it.

Geoff


----------



## StanDup

Your help is very much appreciated. Thanks again.

Barry


----------



## StanDup

For the record...........

In the end, we left the van on Camping Triton II, on Plaka Beach, approximately 10km south of Nafplio.

We stayed a few nights before flying home and a few nights after (Euro 20pn) and the kind family who own the site stored the van for for free. They have a special compound but as it was low season, it stayed on the pitch.

Plaka Beach doesn't have the easiest transport links with Athens Airport, but it is do-able.

Incidentally, the owners have a large S Class Hymer...... and when they fly from Athens, they park their motorhome in the 'long stay' car park at the Airport, if necessary sleeping in the bus if it is an early flight.

We looked at this option and it would have worked very well..... the cost would have worked out at a little over Euro 5 a night. The car park is a open air, controlled and a short walk from the terminal. No height barriers etc.

We left it at Triton 2 simply because it was our first visit to Greece and we wanted the motorhome to be as safe as possible. We would consider the airport next time.

Incidentally, Triton 2 is a superb site, spotless and next to a groomed sand/shingle beach. http://www.tritonii.gr/index1.htm


----------

